# BMI Esperance?



## Hardy2016 (Jan 2, 2017)

I am wondering if anyone has or knows of anyone who has had or is going through treatment at the BMI Esperance in Eastbourne. My DH and I have chosen to have our treatment here and wanted some feedback please.


----------

